
Show HN: Traceur, automatically track packages found in Gmail - irunbackwards
https://traceur.io
======
kkirsche
It's a cool idea but not sure why I would subscribe to this instead of using
something like JuneCloud Deliveries which isn't subscription based but less
automatic

~~~
irunbackwards
I used Deliveries and built this because I was tired of manually adding
tracking codes to their app. Agreed, it's not for every one but it solved a
problem for me.

